# Mini is slow?



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

I believe that I heard the TiVo mini is slow. Is this true? If so, what is slow about it, the UI, remote response, Now Playing List population, etc?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Mini is fast - much faster than series 4 units and on par with the new series 5 units for responsiveness of the UI and the Flash apps.


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I believe that I heard the TiVo mini is slow. Is this true? If so, what is slow about it, the UI, remote response, Now Playing List population, etc?


Only changing channels on live TV has a delay. Everything else should be pretty quick.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

PoobBubes said:


> Only changing channels on live TV has a delay. Everything else should be pretty quick.


30-second skip is not quite as instantaneous as when you're at the main TiVo, especially when you do it in rapid succession. But that's to be expected since it's being streamed across your home network. Otherwise the Mini is very fast.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

stoli412 said:


> 30-second skip is not quite as instantaneous as when you're at the main TiVo, especially when you do it in rapid succession. But that's to be expected since it's being streamed across your home network. Otherwise the Mini is very fast.


That's true of all streaming, even TiVo to TiVo. This is due to network latency compared to reading data directly off a HDD connected to a SATA port.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

I have two 4 channel TiVo's and a Mini. The Mini is faster than either TiVo. The guide and menu is practically instant. I'm totally satisfied with the Mini.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

PoobBubes said:


> Only changing channels on live TV has a delay. Everything else should be pretty quick.


Does anyone know if the channel change speed has increased when paired with a Roamio? I am hoping it is faster then what I saw on youtube when working with the premiere.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've never seen anyone say that it's slow. Just the opposite.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

AdamNJ said:


> Does anyone know if the channel change speed has increased when paired with a Roamio? I am hoping it is faster then what I saw on youtube when working with the premiere.


Channel change on the Mini seems to be the same speed on mine, whether linked to the Elite(XL4) or the Roamio. But the channel change speed on the Roamio itself is noticeably faster than the Mini or the ELite(XL4)


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

AdamNJ said:


> Does anyone know if the channel change speed has increased when paired with a Roamio? I am hoping it is faster then what I saw on youtube when working with the premiere.


If you have a link to that video, would you please share it? I'm off to search for it, but a link would be great. Thanks!


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

DCIFRTHS said:


> If you have a link to that video, would you please share it? I'm off to search for it, but a link would be great. Thanks!


here is the video i was referencing:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvcJLJtTKkE[/media]

and here is another one:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7ykNCF7G_8[/media]


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Even directly on the Premiere channel changing is slow. That's why most people guide surf rather then channel surf.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

AdamNJ said:


> here is the video i was referencing:
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvcJLJtTKkE[/media]
> 
> and here is another one:
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7ykNCF7G_8[/media]


Thank you.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Even directly on the Premiere channel changing is slow. That's why most people guide surf rather then channel surf.


Even if channel changing was instant I would still guide surf.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Even directly on the Premiere channel changing is slow. That's why most people guide surf rather then channel surf.





aaronwt said:


> Even if channel changing was instant I would still guide surf.


I didn't realize that surfing the guide was referred to as_ Guide Surfing_. I used to think that I channel surfed abut what I really do is Guide Surfing


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well in that case the Guide is blazing fast on the Mini compared to the Premiere so you'll love it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Well in that case the Guide is blazing fast on the Mini compared to the Premiere so you'll love it.


I was just reading another thread, and I think it was you who said that the Roamio has a new font that gives the whole UI a nicer look. Do you know if there is any plan to bring this new look to the mini?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I was just reading another thread, and I think it was you who said that the Roamio has a new font that gives the whole UI a nicer look. Do you know if there is any plan to bring this new look to the mini?


Yes, this fall.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> Yes, this fall.


Sweet!! That will be a welcome change on my two Minis.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Funny story... You know how thrilled we are about the Mini's speed? I have already gotten so spoiled by the Roamio's speed that when I sat down at the Mini the other day, before I realized what I was saying I thought to myself, "man this is slow." 

We are fickle jerks that are never satisfied. Or maybe that's just me. 

I do love the Mini.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

im satisfied so far and that is hard to get out of me.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Funny story... You know how thrilled we are about the Mini's speed? I have already gotten so spoiled by the Roamio's speed that when I sat down at the Mini the other day, before I realized what I was saying I thought to myself, "man this is slow."
> 
> We are fickle jerks that are never satisfied. Or maybe that's just me.
> 
> I do love the Mini.


You're not a fickle jerk: There is no such thing as a UI that is too fast


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Just an update on Mini channel changing speed while paired with the Roamio. No issues here. I have my Mini connected via MOCA and channel changing is faster then I saw in youtube videos. So far I haven't gotten the loading/spinning circle animation. Channel change speed is not bothersome at all.

Additionally initially turning on live tv or starting playback of a recording is very fast.


----------



## mikelan6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just my own two cents here, but I couldn't tell the difference between the speed on the Roamio than on the Mini. Both are excellent so far.


----------

